# Stu's ADA Mini M nano - updated pics, page 12



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2011)

time for a new journal 

Ive been buying bits for a new Nano since Christmas.  A Mini M Cube Garden tank on the last ADA shipment then recently a Solar Mini light to go with it.  Since then ive been lucky enough to be sponsored by TGM to do a full ADA nano scape to be used for their step-by-step guides so the other day I picked up the following to begin a new scape

*Tank*: ADA Cube Garden Mini M - 36x22x26cm / 5mm optiwhite glass
*Hardscape*: ADA Yamaya Rock, ADA Hornwood
*Co2*: Pressurised via Do!Aqua Music Glass - Mini 10D, Music Counter and ADA grey parts set
*Lighting*: ADA Mini-M - Solar 27W light
*Filtration*: Fluval 205 external to  
    Outlet - Do!Aqua Violet Glass mini MP-1 10D
    Inlet - Do!Aqua Violet Glass mini MV-1 13D
*Heating*: None yet as its in a centrally heated room.  I may add an inline heater in the winter
*Substrate*: ADA Power Sand Special topped with ADA Africana Powder - Penac P & W and tourmaline for good measure
*Ferts per day*: ADA Step 1 and Brighty K
*Critters*: Red Cherry Shrimp, fish undecided yet
*plants to include* - Ferns, tennelus, hairgrass, fissidens, mosses, Bolbitus and a carpet of Elatine Hyropiper

Heres a quick preview of all the kit that will go in


mini-m-1 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Ive laid out a scape already which I think looks good and will post some pics when I put it back together again, hopefully in the right order!


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

 

I need the drool smiley!  Should be a stunning scape Stu


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Very nice kit Stu   I look forward to seeing the scape, especially the hornwood on the Africana - the colours should look great.  I'll be posting a journal for my mini-m over the weekend 

Tony


----------



## Tom (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Right, that's it my Mini M is coming down!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I need the drool smiley!  Should be a stunning scape Stu


 Im hoping steve.  The hardscape ive picked up is top knotch.  took a whole lot of hunting through bins of wood to find the four that slotted together perfectly.

One of the "horns" had a slightly flat end so Ill be shaping it to a point with my Bonsai tools.  Ill put some pictures up of the process


			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Very nice kit Stu  I look forward to seeing the scape, especially the hornwood on the Africana - the colours should look great. I'll be posting a journal for my mini-m over the weekend
> 
> Tony


Good stuff tony, Looking forward to seeing it   Ive not used Africana before as its always been Amazonia in my tanks so Im looking forward to the change.



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Right, that's it my Mini M is coming down!!


Get out Tom  yours has a whole load of growing time on mine.

Just need to get the IAPLC picture for the 90cm tank out of the way so I can pinch some ferms out of it


----------



## Tom (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Haha, no it will stay running until it's spotless. 

I'll be interested to see how the Africana compares to Malaya in terms of cloudiness and crumbliness. I was planning to use either of those next time around.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Haha, no it will stay running until it's spotless.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how the Africana compares to Malaya in terms of cloudiness and crumbliness. I was planning to use either of those next time around.


Me too on the difference.  Ive just updated my post to say its Powder that im using in the scape.  The first bag I opened came out pretty well with no dust so its travelled well in the pack.

Im going to test the outlets with the fluval tonight to see how much flow the tank gets when its empty. should be interesting and hopefull not too powerful as I dont want so much flow that it scrapes all the plants off the substrate!


----------



## nayr88 (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

 that's crazy!

There must be a grands worth of kit there right?

I'm sure your make good use of it. I had a 105 with the same glassware and the flow was good, slightly smaller tank, if I was to set it back up I'd get a 205 I think.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Nice kit, look forward to your new journal  I am sure another master piece


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> that's crazy!
> 
> There must be a grands worth of kit there right?
> 
> I'm sure your make good use of it. I had a 105 with the same glassware and the flow was good, slightly smaller tank, if I was to set it back up I'd get a 205 I think.


Im sure there is nearly that but ive not totalled it all up.  Thats good to know on the filter side.  I got the fluval second hand with no instructions but it looks like you can turn the flow down on the top if its too much.  Testing begins tonight!



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice kit, look forward to your new journal  I am sure another master piece


Thanks Paulo, no pressure then


----------



## Gill (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

OMG that is going to be stunning. I love the Ligth Unit


----------



## Zerocon (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

I can't wait for this top get under way, it's gonna be so awesome!  

When you said you were sponsored to do this, do you mean that it has been free of charge on your behalf? I would kill to get a free ADA set-up.


----------



## George Farmer (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Lovely kit that will no doubt turn into a lovely creation!  

Congrats on the sponsorship deal too.


----------



## sanj (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



> Ive been buying bits for a new Nano since Christmas



You are sensible... I should learn from you, Id have bought it all in one go telling myself how essential it was and then end up in debt.


----------



## nayr88 (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Yeah mate you can turn the flow up and down, using the silver handle. 

I can't stop staring at the picture haha. Cannot wait for my tgm visit


----------



## Mark Evans (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

nice one stu! 

top notch gear, for a potential top notch scape!


----------



## viktorlantos (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

That's a lovely set of goodies for a great start stu.  
I am sure will be awesome in your control.  

Africana is pretty good. Water is super clear in the gallery where we're using it. Did not had any problem from the start. No algae and crystal clear water. Powder was a perfect choice for this tank becasue of its size.  

I never used the Yamaya stones. They looks very good, however i concern how they will work together with the Africana soil color. We do used Seiryu on our Africana tank and they not blend with the soil. Of course if the soil will be fully covered with plant this will be not an issue. 

You can see the Seiryu / Africana thing on my earlier shot: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... otostream/
on the right hand side.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> OMG that is going to be stunning. I love the Ligth Unit


Thanks Gill


			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> That's a lovely set of goodies for a great start stu.
> I am sure will be awesome in your control.
> 
> Africana is pretty good. Water is super clear in the gallery where we're using it. Did not had any problem from the start. No algae and crystal clear water. Powder was a perfect choice for this tank becasue of its size.
> ...


Thanks for the info on the stones Viktor. When I tried out a test scape at TGM it looked like anice match but of course this was dry and not underwater.  However if the carpet works then it will be covered.   Its the first time Ive used Yamaya and it will be small chunks underneath the wood to looks like scree.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> nice one stu!
> 
> top notch gear, for a potential top notch scape!


Thanks Mark   


			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Yeah mate you can turn the flow up and down, using the silver handle.
> 
> I can't stop staring at the picture haha. Cannot wait for my tgm visit


Great stuff, thanks for the advice



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lovely kit that will no doubt turn into a lovely creation!
> 
> Congrats on the sponsorship deal too.


Cheers George.  Im really exited to get it going 



			
				Zerocon said:
			
		

> I can't wait for this top get under way, it's gonna be so awesome!
> 
> When you said you were sponsored to do this, do you mean that it has been free of charge on your behalf? I would kill to get a free ADA set-up.


The top half of the picture is stuff Ive bought aside from the soil.  The stuff in the bottom of the picture has been provided by TGM for me to do the step-by-step and then I get to keep it.


			
				sanj said:
			
		

> > Ive been buying bits for a new Nano since Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> You are sensible... I should learn from you, Id have bought it all in one go telling myself how essential it was and then end up in debt.


Lol!  dribs and drabs has been the order of the day sanj 

ive been setting stuff up tonight but had a slight problem in that one of my studio flash bulbs has died   Ive started improvising with two canon flashes but they are slightly limited when used over a cable connection


----------



## Zerocon (19 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Bump for updates?


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

flaming none at the moment   I got really busy, broke a studio light and had to do my IAPLC shot for my 90cm tank over the weekend so that took over.  Ill be back on it friday night though hopefully and ive got a test hardscape in the tank at the moment which ill post some pics of


----------



## Jur4ik (19 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Full ADA setups always have a bit of magic


----------



## bigmatt (19 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Aside from the name...mmm....Takeshi....i reckon the light unit holds the magic. I can buy a million and one BEAUTIFUL tanks, but they all look like dog eggs without beautiful lighting....mmm....Takeshi...sorry, got distracted...
M


----------



## nayr88 (20 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> Aside from the name...mmm....Takeshi....i reckon the light unit holds the magic. I can buy a million and one BEAUTIFUL tanks, but they all look like dog eggs without beautiful lighting....mmm....Takeshi...sorry, got distracted...
> M



Haha!! Beer post??5.30 is early for the beers though haha


----------



## Piece-of-fish (20 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Ahh ahh, scapers dream gear... 
Very looking forward to the scaping. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> bigmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    He right about the lighting though.  I mulled over it for a few months checking out all the options for nanos and kept coming back to the solar.  Looking forward to seeing some black ones in the UK in the future   



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Ahh ahh, scapers dream gear...
> Very looking forward to the scaping. Good luck with that one.


----------



## John Starkey (20 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

TGM backing hey,can't be bad mate,good luck to you with it Stu,i am sure it will be as good as your 90cm,quality looking kit too,

john.


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Cheers John   Im hoping the scape works out well.

Heres where im at tonight.  This isnt final but its what ive thrown together so far.  I dont think the stone looks all that natural so it will be tweaked so it doesnt look like too much of a firepit for the final.  Im still trying out hardscapes though so it may well change yet 


mini-m-2 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nayr88 (21 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Good starting point mate, I thing more whole  rocks would of looked better instead of the 'rubble' the wood looks the part though Stu, a lot of people fo for twiggy wood when doing a nano so nice to see something different mate.

Nice picture too really fresh


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Good starting point mate, I thing more whole  rocks would of looked better instead of the 'rubble' the wood looks the part though Stu, a lot of people fo for twiggy wood when doing a nano so nice to see something different mate.
> 
> Nice picture too really fresh



I had thought about getting some very thin stuff from TGM but I wanted a stronger look from the wood, a bit like when the ADA gallery nano tanks have massive single stones in them.

Yup, i think your right about the size of the rocks nayr.  The next possible scape has some bigger ones in   I cant stop thinking that one of the branches of hornwood looks like "nessie" though 


mini-m-3 by Stu Worrall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nayr88 (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

A nessie? haha what's that's?

Yeah I agree about the ada gallery nanos, or a big piece of wood. Plants left bushy against the front pain too.

Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> A nessie? haha what's that's?
> 
> Yeah I agree about the ada gallery nanos, or a big piece of wood. Plants left bushy against the front pain too.
> 
> Cheers


good old lock ness monster, this one but the other way around


----------



## nayr88 (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Hahaa that's brilliant 

I like this layout, what are you thinking for plant placement on this particular layout?


----------



## flygja (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Make sure you snap a photo during a waterchange. Convert to black and white, add grain and show it to us


----------



## George Farmer (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Also consider what plants you intend to use, and where, before deciding on a final hardscape...

The photography is amazing.  High-end catalogue quality.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

cheers all.  Still not decided on a final hardscape so it may change again yet.  

Plants wise im thinking of Elatine Hyropiper carpet. Stuffed in a crags and tied on will be ferns, fissidens, HC and mosses.  I was also thinking of adding some tennelus and keeping it trimmed low.  At the back will be bolbitus and HM


----------



## Gill (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Great Hardscape so far, Even looks like a Plesiosaur if you picture the head and bottom thru water refraction.


----------



## Garuf (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

You should peel that sticker off in the corner, it detracts from the scape. 
Very nice indeed! Have you said what plants you're going to use?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Also consider what plants you intend to use, and where, before deciding on a final hardscape...
> 
> The photography is amazing.  High-end catalogue quality.



The photography is so beautiful. I wish I knew the secret


----------



## nayr88 (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

E.hydripiper!! Man that plants wound me up haha!  Good luck with it mate


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Great Hardscape so far, Even looks like a Plesiosaur if you picture the head and bottom thru water refraction.


Thanks Gill, there's still a bit of nessie in the new scape below.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> You should peel that sticker off in the corner, it detracts from the scape.
> Very nice indeed! Have you said what plants you're going to use?


Lol!  Ill get the label remover out Garuf   The plant list was a few posts back but its below save backtracking



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Plants wise im thinking of Elatine Hyropiper carpet. Stuffed in a crags and tied on will be ferns, fissidens, HC and mosses.  I was also thinking of adding some tennelus and keeping it trimmed low.  At the back will be bolbitus and HM





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks POF   Theres really no secret to it.  This is the setup below.  

A tripod taped to the floor so it wont move.  
The SLR on the tripod (you could use a compact).  
The SLR lens has been marked with pencil and taped so the zoom doesnt move so you get the same picture on every exposure.
The flash head on the right broke so im just using the 150W modelling light in each bulb so the light is continuously on. (its a little yellow so the white balance needs to be adjusted.
The tank sits on white roll paper which is taped to a broom mop and rested on a box (blue thing at the top)
The tank is marked in pencil on the white paper so I know if it moves.
I just put the camera on self timer set it on manual at F11 and 15th of a second then press the button to take the shot

The only downside of using the conservatory table to scape is that it can only be done at night due to the sun and the wife wants the table back! 

Im also using the Mark Evans tip of connecting the camera to a TV to scape off with the live view as there is an LCD to the left of this shot which shows whats on the back of the camera 







			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> E.hydripiper!! Man that plants wound me up haha!  Good luck with it mate



I thought as much as ive not seen many scapes with it.  Im going to give it a go then if it fails it will be replaced with HC or glosso


Now to choose.  Ive done another scape tonight and am thinking I might like this the best at the moment but time will tell 

1. I decided I messed up the rockwork on the first one as it doesnt look very natural but i liked the wood.

mini-m-2 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


2. Sloping lying down design

mini-m-3 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


3. centred lying down design

mini-m-4 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Now to empty the tank and do the step by step of setting up...


----------



## nayr88 (23 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Mate the 3rd one is THE one!! For sure the last one.

I attepmted hydopiper in my nano, my co2 run out and everything BUT the hydro carried on growing so I let it die of pretty much, I think you have the skills and the kit to get it going mate. 

Sorry I didn't get back to you about heater mate completely slipped my mind, think I'm going to keep it in the fish drawer for a future tank, sorry stu  

How much does a piece of wood roughly the same size as that cost from tgm??

Cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Cheers Nayr, think im going with that one two as it will give me the most room for planting and typing ferns

Good to hear the hydropiper hangs on, id love to get a full carpet of it going and im going to try and grow some DSM in a dish.

No probs about the heater, plenty of time until winter for me to find one 

Im not sure on the horn wood costs sorry as TGM just gave me free reign to pick any for the tank so didnt check the prices.  The two big pieces of wood were M size and the little ones N size so you may get an idea from here - http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/products/aquatics/d-cor-materials/ada-horn-wood


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

I do like the wood coming up out of the tank in layout 1 Stu, but 3 rocks too - I can see that working really well with your pant list 

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> I do like the wood coming up out of the tank in layout 1 Stu, but 3 rocks too - I can see that working really well with your *pant *list
> 
> Tony


Cheers tony, my pant list includes Farah, George, Levi and Windsors of Chelsea although im not sure how theyll apply here   

3 is definitely the one im going for, 1 may get done on a future re-scape with a change of pants, I mean plants 

Step-by-step starts tonight with power sand special first


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

I started from scratch last night.  Attempted to take the hardscape out while remembering which order and angles it needed to go back in!

ADA stuff to go in


mini-m-5 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


mini-m-6 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Empty with glassware added to see how it will look

mini-m-7 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Hardscape without substrate shows the height the substrate will be

mini-m-8 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Penac P and W in plus tourmaline BC

mini-m-9 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Powersand Special in and removed from the edges with a brush so it doesnt show alongside the africana

mini-m-10 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Africana Powder going in

mini-m-11 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


A little bit more

mini-m-12 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


1 x 3l bag in plus I added another half bag so 4.5 l in total

mini-m-13 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Levelled off with a paintbrush

mini-m-14 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


First piece of ADA Horn Wood in (fingers crossed its in the right angle!)

mini-m-15 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Second and third piece of wood in

mini-m-16 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Fourth piece or horn wood plus Yamaya stones

mini-m-17 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


More stones

mini-m-18 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Final scape before planting with graded yamaya added which was crushed with a mighty Thor hammer 

I checked out some pictures of the ADA gallery nanos before deciding on a front level of aquasoil.  They plant theirs quite deep so ive gone for the same.  Not sure if it aids planting or the plants prefer the deeper substrate.  The back will be filled with plants and I may riase some of the stones slightly so they dont get lost in the carpet when it gets going.


mini-m-19 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Now to assemble the plants


----------



## John Starkey (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Like the final scape Stu,glad to see nessie is still there mate   ,when are the plant's going then ? 

John.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Like the final scape Stu,glad to see nessie is still there mate   ,when are the plant's going then ?
> 
> John.


Cheers John.  The plants are going in this week hopefully as my wife wants the conservatory table back


----------



## John Starkey (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Cheers John. The plants are going in this week hopefully as my wife wants the conservatory table back 


Women hey, they just don't get do they    ,

John.


----------



## nayr88 (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Looks brilliant mate, really nailed it. 

I though that a plus of powersand was that it already contained Penac P and W and tourmaline BC

Nice one Stu


----------



## ghostsword (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*

Great walk through, that wood is manly, big and strong, makes a great effect on such a small tank. Bold and powerful message. 

It would actually look very nice just with moss, but looking forward to the plants. 

What is the reason for the Powesand special under the Africana Powder?? Sorry for the silly question, but I am not familiar with the ADA susbtrate line up and how to use it effectively.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Great walk through, that wood is manly, big and strong, makes a great effect on such a small tank. Bold and powerful message.
> 
> It would actually look very nice just with moss, but looking forward to the plants.
> 
> What is the reason for the Powesand special under the Africana Powder?? Sorry for the silly question, but I am not familiar with the ADA susbtrate line up and how to use it effectively.


thanks Luis.  Re the Power Sand its not something ive used before as on my 90cm Iwagumi I used tropica aquacare substrate which is a similar product (ish) so im looking forward to seeing the results.  There are lots of threads on ukaps about its use and there are threads for and against.

Theres some info on it here - http://www.aquajournal.net/na/notes/001/index.html

This is lifted from TGM's website to save me typing it where theyve explained it pretty well 

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/products/aquatics/substrate-system/ada-power-sand-special-s



			
				TGM said:
			
		

> Power Sand Special is the substrate material with more minerals and nutrients. This is appropriate for Echinodorus or Cryptocoryne absorbing nutrients from its roots. It works with bacteria inside the substrate, and offer charcoal powder to the bacteria as a food, and creates living substrate.
> 
> Power Sand Special is intended for use as a base substrate material and is placed directly onto the glass base of the tank. It contains many organic nutrients and is excellent for plants actively absorbing nutrients from their roots.
> 
> ...



and George has a good description here - 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10862#p115809



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I used both successfully.  More important, in my experience, is the top layer.
> 
> The potential clouding issue with the Tropica may be a concern if you plan on re-scaping your layout regularly, especially if you're using big rooters like crypts.  However, unless you're performing a massive overhaul, then regular uprooting of the odd plant followed by a decent water change will clear up the clouding no problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostsword (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Thanks,

George explained in a nutshell the issues I have with Tropica Aquacare. Before I found UKAPS, I got a couple of bags of Tropica Aquacare and filled the tank with it, at least 2cm front to back. I have since topped it up with Dennerle substrate, but it is so messy when a plant is uprooted, I would never use it again. But the big rooters love it, so maybe Power Sand Special is a good replacement, if it does not turn to mud. 

Thanks for the time taken to explain it.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Pretty much any sub-substrate layer will make a mess if youre lifting long rooted plants but yes tropica aquacare does go mud like as its clay.  The power sand is pummice though so I guess it should retain some of its form but it would still cloud the water if disturbed.  Deep aquasoil on the top is best


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Looking forward to the planting   
Thanks a lot for photography tips, i think my main struggle would be correct white balance. 
I have got quite a nice kit already just need to learn how to use it now


----------



## JEK (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Nice journal and very nice step by step!   And all that ADA, I'm still drooling...  
The Mini M tank and mini solar are IMO the nicest nano kit in the world. I'm regretting I sold mine every time is see one.  
Good luck with it!


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

looks great Stu!


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Great stuff Stu, looking forward to seeing this one planted  Great kit and love the hardscape


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Great work on the step-by-step Stu. I like the way you're "in it" doing things as you shoot - makes it more personal 

Its gonna be a corker of a scape, I'm sure.

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the planting
> Thanks a lot for photography tips, i think my main struggle would be correct white balance.
> I have got quite a nice kit already just need to learn how to use it now


Cheers POF.  The WB is quite easy if its a fixed setup or if youve got something like lightroom you can just click on something white in the photo to fix it



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Great work on the step-by-step Stu. I like the way you're "in it" doing things as you shoot - makes it more personal
> 
> Its gonna be a corker of a scape, I'm sure.
> 
> Tony


Cheers Tony, I had to get Sarah to take the pics while i was pooring as I didnt have enough hands!  Good luck with yours 


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great stuff Stu, looking forward to seeing this one planted  Great kit and love the hardscape


Cheers Paulo   Should be planted within a few days


			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks great Stu!


Cheers Ian 



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Nice journal and very nice step by step!   And all that ADA, I'm still drooling...
> The Mini M tank and mini solar are IMO the nicest nano kit in the world. I'm regretting I sold mine every time is see one.
> Good luck with it!


Thanks JEK, I would be very sorry to see mine go too and your setups were very nice


----------



## andyh (26 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Stu

I havent been on properly in a while and have just read your journal from start to finish, firstly let me start by saying that kit selction quite literally made me drool! 

Really like what i have seen so far with the planned hardscape, and i am keen to see what you have in your head for the planting, keep up the journal!

See you Saturday

Andy


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Cheers Andy.  Good to see you again at TGM the other day   Planting starts tonight as ive been prepping the bolbitus onto stones tonight and im about to pinch some java and moss from the 90cm


----------



## flyingfish (30 May 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

cant wait to see this planted! looking forward to more pictures


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Well, i finally found the time to get this planted and filled the other night.

tank sprayed flooded with water up to the lower aquasoil level to aid planting

mini-m-22 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Some hydropiper planted in the front

mini-m-23 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


and a little more...  Small pinsette type tweezers are great for planting this.  I used to try this with HC and big tweezers which just ends up crushing the roots.

mini-m-24 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Hydropiper done, some HC on the left and fern on the right

mini-m-26 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Now in go some tennelus at the bottom left and right plus a pot of HM

mini-m-27 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


more ferns

mini-m-28 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

The bolbitus starts to go in.  I got small slate/yamaya pieces and tied the bolbitus to them with either tie wrap/ cotton or bonsai waire depending on how the roots were placed. (Bolbitus doesnt like its roots buried).  I didnt attach it to any wood as I wanted as much freedom to move it as possible if needed 

mini-m-29 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

All in

mini-m-30 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Scrunched paper in to keep the substrate in place when I fill with water.

mini-m-31 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Filling up...

mini-m-32 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Filled  

mini-m-33 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


I was really impressed with the Africana as there was no dust whatsoever when I filled with water and it was as clear as a bell from straight off and has been since.  

Since I took this the front ferns have been moved down a touch so they look more natural.  I also havent got around to tying any new fissidens moss stones so about 10 of these will be going in at random places on the front.  Ive also had from hydrocytl SP Japan from b7fec today which has gone in at the front.  Cheers Ben   

The bad news is that the hydropiper hasnt converted very well as it started turning to mush as soon as it went underwater.  I may try some newer pots of it or if not im going to go with glosso for the foreground as Ive not used that before.

Its moved to its location in front of the TV now and had three water changes since due to it being a new tank and also getting some tanins in the water from the wood.  The very good news was that the ada hornwood sank straight away due to its density  result!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

'Scape looks lovely mate, but what has impressed me even more is the image quality.  

That's the best aquarium step-by-step photography I've ever seen.  Epic.


----------



## JEK (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

It looks great already. Really looking forward to see this mature. And I agree with George, the step-by-step i fantastic. Amano class.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

thanks both   

Got to say that nano tanks are a LOT easier to photograph than the bigger stuff.

I forgot to say that in this image below i tried a different wrapping technique for the moss on wood.  On the far right top spike you should see a wrap of wire.  This is 1mm bonsai wire which i used to wrap some moss instead of cotton as I can never get it tight/secured with cotton. The beauty of it is that it moulds to the wood and when the moss adheres I can just snip the wire and it will fall off 


mini-m-27 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Quality Stu. 

image quality is second to none mate.

I also find the smaller the tank, the easier it is to photograph, but harder to get 'arty' images.


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Very nice guide Stu! Congratulations on the new tank  

Africana is very good. Crystal clear water is just one gift, but you will be amazed how easy to maintain this. We have it in our gallery in a 90P tank and there was not any algae at all in the past 4 months. And just as crystal clear as it was from the start.

Lovely nano mate!


----------



## andyh (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Stunning dude! Photography and scape

You really are spoiling us with this !

Keep up the good work.


----------



## nayr88 (4 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

the photography is wild!! skills to pay the bills stu!! haha i can see why tgm sponserd it, some really quality shots 

as far as the he layout and planting ect, i think your onto a winner mate, looks really good.....infact.....

certified

REEEEEEEEM!!!
haha(feel free to burn me Garuf haha)


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Quality Stu.
> 
> image quality is second to none mate.
> 
> I also find the smaller the tank, the easier it is to photograph, but harder to get 'arty' images.


Cheers mark.  I was determined to show the kit up well with some decent images.  Planting under 300W continuous light is a bit daunting and speedy with the heat!

Ive taken a few videos of the scape with the 5d but finding a cheapish video converter that I dont want to spend hundreds on is quite frustrating.  Im wishing someone would come up with a free converter so I can then do basic edits in windows movie maker or something 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> the photography is wild!! skills to pay the bills stu!! haha i can see why tgm sponserd it, some really quality shots
> 
> as far as the he layout and planting ect, i think your onto a winner mate, looks really good.....infact.....
> 
> ...





			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Stunning dude! Photography and scape
> 
> You really are spoiling us with this !
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Cheers both  glad you like it although I still havent got a clue what REEEEEMM is?   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Very nice guide Stu! Congratulations on the new tank
> 
> Africana is very good. Crystal clear water is just one gift, but you will be amazed how easy to maintain this. We have it in our gallery in a 90P tank and there was not any algae at all in the past 4 months. And just as crystal clear as it was from the start.
> 
> Lovely nano mate!


Thanks Viktor, yup the Africana is doing well.  still no cloudyness at all but the hydropiper isnt showing any signs of life so im still doing big water changes in case the leaves dying off attracts and algae blooms

The tank has moved to its new home now and has survived the short carry without dropping it   Ive still to get some extra ferna dn fissidens from the big tank so will do that tomorrow probably at water change time.


mini-m-34 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

another water change tonight and some detail shots from the other night


mini-m-35 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Do!Aqua Music glass mini 10D

mini-m-36 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


mini-m-38 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Music counter

mini-m-37 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Tom (5 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Looks great Stu 

Was good to see you last weekend - I popped back into TGM again yesterday and picked up some nano-sized seiryu-type stones and Congo sand to go with my Old Iron Wood and Africana  Maybe should have got a Music Glass too!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Thanks Tom, good to see you too   Sounds like a nice few purchases there   Yup the music glass looks quite cool.  The best thing for me is that it will be so easy to clean as there are no suckers to remove from the glass inside the tank


----------



## John Starkey (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Wow Stu,it look's pretty nice to me mate,ADA bling certainly look's top notch,i love the plant choice mate and can't wait to see it mature   ,the nice thing about these little tank's is the sense of scale that can be achieved from different image's taken from every possible angle,

John.


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Looks amazing Stu! It's an interesting to see, that sometimes plants decrease the strength of the hardscape, sometimes adds a lot and create a different look and feel. In your tank plants added a lot to the aquascape at least for me. Love it! 

And the water is crystal clear


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

thanks John and Viktor.  yes still crystal 

I got some glosso yesterday from the green machine so ill be planting that tonight to replace the hydropiper as they didnt have any in.


----------



## Bobtastic (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

I agree with the rest, a lovely step-by-step with excellent images. Can't wait to see it grow in!

Do you tie off the bonsai wire into a knot or is it just wrapped around?

Damn I didn't realise that that was you, Tom, at TGM at the meet... Sorry I didn't get to speak to you. I was the one with my head in the tank attempting to enter the scaping competition. I was also wearing a bright blue t-shirt.


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

cheers Bob

The bonsai wire doesnt need tying.  Its maleable aluminium so you just shape it to the wood and it stays in position, thats why its so much easier than cotton 

Glosso is all planted now so I have a green lawn at the front


----------



## Kazuya (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Great pictures. Love the scape. I am really considering getting a Mini. Just have to wait till I setup the 90P.

A couple of questions is you do not mind.
Is there a big difference in the Do aqua outflow pipe and the ADA Lily pipe mini?
Do you notice and differences in the Africana as a pose to Amazonia?
Asking because the Book of ADA says that plants grow slower and it also help to lower pH more than the others.
Just want a first hand account of it.

Best regards,
Cesar


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Gorgeous shots Stu!


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Shame about the _Elatine hydropiper_ mate - I've still not seen that used effectively in the UK.  The fine texture would have given a better sense of scale than glosso.  

Regardless, the whole 'scape does, and will continue to look wonderful!  One of the best nanos around (and that's from an aquascaping perspective, not just photography).


----------



## nayr88 (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

looking ream mate haha,

the e.hydropiper went brown an disapeared quickly for me, so i ordered a 2nd pot and that one hung around for some time. stunning little plant.

cheers


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Hi Stu, what thickness is the bonsai wire you are using?


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*



			
				Kazuya said:
			
		

> Great pictures. Love the scape. I am really considering getting a Mini. Just have to wait till I setup the 90P.
> 
> A couple of questions is you do not mind.
> Is there a big difference in the Do aqua outflow pipe and the ADA Lily pipe mini?
> ...


Thanks Casar.  I would say the main difference between the Do!aqua and the ADA is that the Do lily points downwards so if you have a carpet or sand then you have to turn the flow from the filter down or you end up with substrate all around the tank (but luckily no dust) whereas the ADA points left and not down.  Due to this I'd say I prefer the look of the lily but I would prefer the flow characterisics of the ADA.  I think they do a jet type Do!Aqua as well though.  Pics below.

lily which ive got (http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/da_filter/)







Do!Aqua jet 






ADA Mini - (http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_filter/lily_pipe/)






Re the growth in africana as opposed to amazonia I cant really say yet as this is the first time ive used it.  Once the glosso starts growing this will give me a better idea.  I am really impressed with the clarity of the water though as it was crystal clear even at first filling.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Hi Stu, what thickness is the bonsai wire you are using?


I think its either 1mm or 1.5mm.  It was some spare I had in my bonsai toolbox and it didnt come off a roll. It was from here - http://www.greendragonbonsai.co.uk/BONSAI_WIRE_AT_GREEN_DRAGON_BONSAI.htm



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> looking ream mate haha,
> 
> the e.hydropiper went brown an disapeared quickly for me, so i ordered a 2nd pot and that one hung around for some time. stunning little plant.
> 
> cheers


Nice one nayr, did you get any pics you could put up as its a rare thing to see growing.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Shame about the _Elatine hydropiper_ mate - I've still not seen that used effectively in the UK.  The fine texture would have given a better sense of scale than glosso.
> 
> Regardless, the whole 'scape does, and will continue to look wonderful!  One of the best nanos around (and that's from an aquascaping perspective, not just photography).



Very nice of you to say so George, thanks   I was also disappointed with the hydropiper as ive not seen it used locally (apart from nayr) but I think it had been in the tub too long as they only have a certain shelf life and tgm did give it me for free as it was an older one they wouldnt have sold.  It would be handy if it started getting produced in normal pots rather than the grow pots so it had a longer shelf life.  Id still like to try it so might try and get some growing emmersed then transfer it to immersed.


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shots Stu!


Thanks Mark  

I got some new shots of the tank last night.  The HM had grown so I had to trim it already and I re-planted the offcuts.

Ive added some new fern from my 90cm so thats not new growth!  The glosso is thickly planted at the bottom.  I didnt go for the trim ever piece method as I was planting in water which makes it more difficult so I planted in bunches which Ill trim if they start rising.  The bolbitus has some hair algae which came in with it from the 60cm holding tank so ill be trimming some of those leaves, everything else is algae free though at the minute (fingers crossed!)

Im dosing 1 squirt of ada step 1 and two of brighty K at the moment.  Ive held off using easycarbo as I didnt want the bolbitus to fail as its moved from a low tech tank.


mini-m-39 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


mini-m-40 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

great growth Stu! Looks great mate!


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Thanks mate, I never thought of using the wires, great idea, much easier than fishing line.


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> great growth Stu! Looks great mate!


Thanks Ian  



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks mate, I never thought of using the wires, great idea, much easier than fishing line.


Yup, it seems to be working really well.  Will look a bit ugly for a bit but is so easy to apply and remove over cotton for small areas.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

It's all looking very nice Stu,good growth already as well,an entry for aquatic's live me think's   

John.


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

wow, that was a quick! the hydropiper already looks better than mine did 

i had a do aqua lilly set, didnt look like those pictures though, was a little like the 1st one pictured but more stubby.


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

cheers john, i dont think it will be grown in enough though for the aquatic live entry.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> wow, that was a quick! the hydropiper already looks better than mine did .


ah but you are mistaken kind sir!  Thats actually glosso in the front which has replaced the hydropiper as it failed dismally 



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> i had a do aqua lilly set, didnt look like those pictures though, was a little like the 1st one pictured but more stubby.


Sounds more like a cal aqua set if its more stubby?

http://www.calaqualabs.com/Fluxus.html


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

thats the one  

ahhhh shame on me, i did think it grew abit freakishly quick from being brown a few days ago.
how was it in the pot when it came? i found my 1st one witch melted very quickly wasnt in to great shape compared to my 2nd pot witch hung around for some time....


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

thats the one  

ahhhh shame on me, i did think it grew abit freakishly quick from being brown a few days ago.
how was it in the pot when it came? i found my 1st one witch melted very quickly wasnt in to great shape compared to my 2nd pot witch hung around for some time....


----------



## bigmatt (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

now that is a very, very nice tank.  and i've just taken delivery of some bonsai wire - endebted to you sir!
Matt


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

thanks matt.  The wire will come in very handy 

I realised last night whilst lounging on the sofa watching stargate that something didnt look right about the tank but I could quite put my finger on it.






I had a closer look and realised id put the top left big fern in upside down!   Its been corrected now and is the right way up again without the bottoms of the leaves pointing up!  New corrected picture to follow tonight!


----------



## ghostsword (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

I really like this tank, the layout is spot on, and the more I look the more I like it. 

The ferns are in amazing condition, although the carpet would need to be fuller to be 100%, but it is not far out. 

A true masterpiece.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

thanks Luis, very kind words.  The carpet is only two days old so it needs a little time to grow   I'd envisionage it to fill the front with glosso with runners creeping up the rocks and the SP Japan on the left will ride along the surface in a few places.  Ive also got some moss stones tucked into the rocks so this should pop out of the glosso here and there


----------



## JEK (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

When I look at your last picture I actually get the feeling that the scape will look better without bolbitis and micranthemum. The wood with microsorum is so strong that the background only distracts... 
Don't get me wrong - it also looks absolutely stunning as it is.  

Have you decided on livestock? (sorry if already mentioned)


----------



## Kazuya (12 Jun 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Thanks for the feedback.



> Do lily points downwards so if you have a carpet or sand then you have to turn the flow from the filter down or you end up with substrate all around the tank (but luckily no dust)



Would raising the pipes higher prevent this from happening?
Or should they go about the same height that you have them on?

Lastly:
Have any info on the Cal aqua pipes? They seem to have a slightly upward funnel shape.


----------



## James Marshall (23 Jul 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Hi Stu, sorry i missed the start of this Journal.
That's a stunning little nano   . Got any recent shots?

Cheers,
James


----------



## ghostsword (27 Jul 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Hi Steve, 

Got any updates on this tank? It must be with a full carpet by now..


----------



## collins (27 Jul 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

I have just finished reading through this Journal from page 1.....amazing, some truely great tips in this piece.....i have also read through your other journal (appologies cant remember the name) and this was absolutely stunning also!....after reading both journals i glanced over and realised your only down the road from me!....congrats Stu on another masterpiece!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jul 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

apologies for not updating this sooner. will answer everyones questions and put a full update in tonight with some new pictures hopefully


----------



## Tom (7 Aug 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

We need updates Stu!


----------



## andyh (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

updates!!!! come on stu!


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Oct 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

apologies for the lack of updates.  My dad died suddenly from a heart attack at the end of July so pretty much everything stopped for a few weeks and im just finding time now to get back to my hobbies.  

The tank has grown really well with no algae considering the lack of care its had.  The only problem ive had is with the HM taking over the top I lost the carpet due to the lack of light.  Ive re-planted with sp japan so after another trim Ill get some updates up soon.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Oct 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

So sorry to hear about your loss, Stu.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Oct 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Stu. Really sorry to hear about your loss. My deepest sympothies.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

thanks both.  Its been a tough couple of months but slowly getting back on track now


----------



## ghostsword (10 Oct 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Damm dude, that sucks big time, sorry for your loss.


----------



## James Marshall (13 Oct 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

i'm really sorry to hear that Stu, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Condolences Stu   Sorry to hear that awful news.


----------



## leonroy (5 Nov 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

So sorry to hear of your loss Stu.


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Dec 2011)

*Re: Stu's ADA Mini M nano - Step by step on page 5*

Thanks for all the notes chaps.  Im getting back on top of everything now and the recent trip to see everyone at Aquatics live has got me back on the scaping road again 

An update on the tank.

Unfortunately with the events of the summer I neglected the tank somewhat, not so much with water changes and feeding but with general trimming!  The HM I had in there went mad and covered the surface thus blocking the light to the carpet of SP japan and glosso so I lost that. This week Ive removed the HM and given everything a general tidy up.  The fern has grown quite well but a few leaves are showing a brown colour but most are fine.  The boletus has grown in and I've planted a new gloss carpet at the front so it looks a bit untidy there at the moment. 

Anyway, here are some pics.


ADA Mini M Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


ADA Mini M Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


ADA Mini M Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


ADA Mini M Aquascape by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## andyh (8 Dec 2011)

whoa!

Show us your pruning technique then! 

Get it pruned and back on track!

Andy


----------



## JohnC (13 Dec 2011)

I can see this coming back to full force quite quickly. 

Lovely clarity on the photos.

John


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Dec 2011)

thanks hijac.  Its gropwing back quite well now.  I did a trim of the gloss the other night and re-planted all the offcuts so its quite low now. not sure if I should trim some of the fern out though?

Ive got a video to put up once I work out how to edit all the clips together


----------



## Kristoph91 (16 Apr 2012)

Is this still up and running Stu ?
Would love to see an update if it is. 
Great wood by the way!

Kris


----------

